# Como ampliar alcance transmisor FM



## CESCOR (May 9, 2007)

Saludos.

Que me pueden sugerir ? Tengo un transmisor FM para conectar mi Ipod, pero solo funciona maximo a 1 mt. de mi amplificador. Como podria ampliar el rango de transmision a unos 10 mts ?

Gracias por sus sugerencias


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (May 18, 2007)

podes colocarle una antena mas larga o bajarle la frecuencia de resonancia. o bien arma un transmisor que tenga mayor alcance.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 6, 2007)

como puedo bajale la frecuencia de resonancia a un transmisor.. danos ejemplos please...
espero tu respuesta
BYE  ops:


----------



## VichoT (Sep 6, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.te dare un pekeño consejo para ke tus temas o comentarios no pasen a moderacion..

1°Ordena tus ideas
2°Elabora un pekeño cuestionario y elimina las repetidas
3° crea un unico tema donde haras todas tus preguntas

el hecho de  revivir temas antiguos o preguntar donde sea no asegurar la pronta solucion a tus problemas   es mas eso dificulta las cosas para los ke te respondemos veras es cansador y algo fustrante responderte algo en un tema y despues ver ke has hecho la misma pregunta u otra parecida en otro lado  ademas no me animo a buscar por el foro todas tus dudas asi ke solo respondo las ke esten en el foro de radio (donde me muevo).

espero ke allas tomado estoa bien como una critica constructiva y no un regaño....respecto a como bajar la frecuencia de resonancia te lo hemos dicho muchas veces   el cto tanke del oscilador esle controla la frecuencia del TX con el podes variar la frecuencia subirla o bajarla segun desees...


PD: el bajarle la frecuencia de oscilacion al TX no aumenta en gran medida la potencia de salida solo ayuda ala estabilidad del cto.


BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 6, 2007)

Entiendo y agradesco tu critica constructiva... tienes toda la razon.. loq ue sucede es que cuando creo un tema acerca de una duda las respuestas me las dan imcompletas... y al tratar de que me las respondan tengo que postear nuevos mensajes para que estos aparezcan atractivos y no pasados,viejos y/op respondidos.... saliendome de lo de la critica la oscilacion del circuito tanke la podre variar cambiando el  transistor ??


----------



## VichoT (Sep 6, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.Volviendoa al critica en lo personal ( y creo ke el sentimiento es compartido por el resto de los foreros) no contesto a los temas ke parezcan mas "populares"  yo reviso TODOS los temas con un comentario reciente en la seccion radio y respondo lo ke se si aun sigues con dudas  pues tenes ke preguntar e insistir en el msimo tema no en otro topic...

Saliendo de la critica si  cambias el transistor  te oscilara ala misma frecuencia (si eske te oscila nuevamente....) solo varia el valor del condenso o dela bobina del cto tanke. nada mas......


BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 6, 2007)

Lo que pasa es que no puedo insistir en el mismo topic xq me lo mandan a moderacion.. si quieres revisa moderacion.. el primerito que esta ahi es uno mio insistiendo para que me respondieran...


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 6, 2007)

entonces para que cambie la oscilacion es que le ponen los trimmer??


----------



## VichoT (Sep 6, 2007)

Holas.anthony123 Te envian a moderacion porke repites los temas en distintas secciones del foro o simplementelo ke tu preguntabas ya otro usuario lo habia preguntado y habia sido resuelto...

Y sip el trimmer es para variar la frecuencia........

BYE!


----------



## Dano (Sep 6, 2007)

Comparto el mismo pensamiento de VichoT, hay como 10 temas abiertos a la misma vez, no esperes que el foro te de la respuesta servida en bandeja por un mozo.


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 9, 2007)

juju.ese anthony123 si ke dio problema.

fabricar una antena mas larga y/o gruesa podria ayudar, puede ser una telescopica o si quieres algo mas profesional puedes fabricar un ringo, lo malo ke tendras ke adaptarsela al transmisor de forma estetica.

suerte
saludos


----------



## richar (Oct 29, 2007)

sabes yo me costrui un transmisor de fm y da unos 100metros exactos te mandare el esquema es facil de armar usa un transistir bf494 es bueno


----------



## Dano (Oct 29, 2007)

Lo que tu quieres es un BUFFER, lo puedes armar con unos transistores 2N2222.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 30, 2007)

el compañero tio pepe me paso un buffer muy facil de hacer con un transistor 2N3904 y un puñado de condensadores y resistencias. cuando pueda lo posteo.


----------



## richar (Oct 31, 2007)

hola alguien podría darme un consejo de donde conseguir un esquema o diagrama de un receptor de fm comercial


----------



## Dano (Oct 31, 2007)

Consigue el datasheet del TDA7000.

Por favor si tienes otra consulta abre un tema nuevo (si no puedes resolverlo con el buscador) 

Saludos


----------

